# Cannabis (Marijuana) Infused Honey And Other Uses Of Cannabis With Hive Products



## Fivej (Apr 4, 2016)

As everyone knows, marijuana is now legal in many states and I think it presents an economic and personal opportunity for beekeepers. There are many products being made with cannabis and beeswax. They are probably using propolis too. People are making cannabis infused honey, honey edibles as well as lotions with beeswax. Many feel that cannabis has health benefits and of course many people like to use it to get a buzz. Like drinking a glass of mead. I should also point out that not all cannabis products get you "high", and there are ways to make products to reduce THC (the psychotropic part of marijuana) so you don't get high.
I am wondering if any members are making products with cannabis or thinking about it. I would like to generate a discussion and share ideas and recipes.
And yes, its ok with the moderators. J


----------



## SuiGeneris (Feb 13, 2018)

I don't know that it would work very well. THC and other cannabinoids are not water soluble, and thus would be very difficult to dissolve into honey (which is water-based; e.g. hydrophillic)


----------



## Fivej (Apr 4, 2016)

True, THC is not water soluble so you wouldn't be able to just add cannabis to honey. You would first make a base product such as cannabutter and add honey to that. Cannabutter can be made with butter or other fatty oils such as coconut oil which THC binds to. 
As for lotions, the same is probably true, but perhaps THC, or CBD binds to wax? Any idea Sui?


----------



## crofter (May 5, 2011)

It would be easy to use lecithin or other common edible emulsifiers to blend the oil products with water soluble honey. I had a customer come looking for nice white bees wax which he would be using to make a THC and CBD pain rub. No emuldifiers needed in that combination.

There is growing interest of older folks in marijuana products but most of them are not interested in smoking it.


----------



## Fivej (Apr 4, 2016)

Frank, you are correct. I see recipes with lecithin used as an emulsifier. For those that don't know CBD is a component of cannabis that doesn't get you high, but is believed to have beneficial properties such as pain relief as Frank noted. Hemp and Marijuana both have CBD, but hemp is low in THC so is often used for making an oil out of CBD. In order to get high off of marijuana, it has to be heated (such as when you smoke it). So marijuana can also be used without getting high by not heating it. Generally people heat up marijuana at a low temp in the oven to "activate" the THC before using it in an edible product. The heating process is know as decarboxylation. Just some things I have learned so far. J


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

Actually...... The wax is great base for fat-solubles.
I recently made my own medicated lotion - wax, olive oil, propolis (I use it a lot; just recently used it on a pretty bad burn - it works).
Hey, THC could be blended just as well.


----------



## bushpilot (May 14, 2017)

GregV said:


> Actually...... The wax is great base for fat-solubles.
> I recently made my own medicated lotion - wax, olive oil, propolis (I use it a lot; just recently used it on a pretty bad burn - it works).
> Hey, THC could be blended just as well.


I make a similar salve/lotion. Mine uses coconut oil instead of olive oil, plus a little vitamin E oil, and jojoba oil. Everyone who has tried it loves it.


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

bushpilot said:


> I make a similar salve/lotion. *Mine uses coconut oil* instead of olive oil, plus a little vitamin E oil, and jojoba oil. Everyone who has tried it loves it.


Hey bushpilot,
Will you share the recipe?
Maybe not directly here, but under the *appropriate topic*..
I got some organic coconut oil to use up (we no longer eat it).

I could add my recipe too.


----------



## Fivej (Apr 4, 2016)

I have experimented a little and am not happy with the results thus far. The stumbling block is the correct amount of the fat components. I haven't got as far as the major issue which would be dosage.
But try, try again I will. J


----------



## bushpilot (May 14, 2017)

GregV said:


> Hey bushpilot,
> Will you share the recipe?
> Maybe not directly here, but under the *appropriate topic*..
> I got some organic coconut oil to use up (we no longer eat it).
> ...


Here is copy/paste from my notes. Despite my statement above, the recipe below does not have propolis. The one with propolis is identical, without the Essential oil mix, and with propolis "infused" into the olive oil instead.

General rule for beeswax is 1 oz wax to 1 oz oil, probably not including coconut oil (because it is solid at room temperature.) Ounce measurements are by weight.

Edit: I am not sure the above is correct, my notes may have been in error. For example, the 1:1 ratio is definitely not in agreement with the recipe below.

*Ingredients*

2 oz Beeswax
7 oz Olive Oil
4 oz Coconut Oil
1 oz Jojoba Oil
40 drops Vitamin E Oil
25 drops Lavender and Tea Tree Essential Oil mix 
Use a 2 cup measuring cup, which will be used as a double boiler. Add Olive Oil to cup, and put on scale, weigh in the 2 oz of Beeswax. Add Coconut Oil, put measuring cup in saucepan, heat on medium heat.

Stir regularly while heating, use a scrap piece of kindling. When completely melted, stir and turn off heat. Add remaining ingredients (Vitamin E Oil, Jojoba Oil, Essential Oils), and stir into mixture.

Set tins on newspaper to reduce mess. Pour mixture into tins, and cover loosely to prevent rapid cooling or contamination. Makes enough to fill 7 tins (2 oz each), or a total of 14 oz.

*Possible experimental changes*:

Increase Vitamin E Oil
Change base oils
Other Essential Oils


----------



## Canixcannabis44 (May 20, 2021)

Honey and cannabis are two of nature's gifts that have long played a part in our development as a society. They have proven to be useful for both recreational purposes as well as relief of minor ailments. Together they make an incredible tincture.
The use of honey as a medicine goes back as far as the ancient Greeks and Egyptians. While Egyptian hieroglyphs often depict images of the bee, the earliest illustrations of beekeeping date back to 7000 BC. It was the discovery of Egyptian records that showed how widespread the collection of bees and harvesting of honey had become. It was used as a healing aid for sores and ulcers, and consumed in syrups and elixirs for general health. These practices spread to the Greek Islands where Hippocrates himself combined honey and other ingredients to make topical ointments. As science revisits history's embrace of honey as a medicine, society is once again looking to harness its beneficial properties. Combining honey and cannabis will allow you to access their healing properties in this sweet and easy to make tincture.


----------



## Gray Goose (Sep 4, 2018)

bumping as I am interested in the replies.
I have a friend that makes a product from my wax.

do not know the ratios of the stuff but on the label:
Avacado oil, bees wax, chamomile, myrrh, frankincense, vitamin E

it works well for dry chapped skin

GG


----------



## Jabow (Nov 1, 2021)

Do you mean make honey that will get you high and relaxed? Am I reading that right? Well, if that's the case, then it's a good idea. I would take a jar of honey with me to work and relax right in my office during my breaks.


----------



## Arnie (Jan 30, 2014)

I just saw this thread. 
Thanks for bumping it Jabow.

Greg, how do you get the propolis to melt into your salve/lotion?
I make a salve with grapeseed oil, olive oil and beeswax that I use to keep my hands from drying out too much. Kitchen work makes for dry skin.
Also, a co-worker uses it for her son's eczema. 

I never tried putting propolis in it because I thought it wouldn't mix in.
I use propolis tincture. 
Anyway, do you just mix it in while it's in the double boiler?
Thx.


----------



## Jabow (Nov 1, 2021)

Do you mean make honey that will get you high and relaxed? Am I reading that right? Well, if that's the case, then it's a good idea. I would take a jar of honey with me to work and relax right in my office during my breaks. I would make my own delicious and relaxing product at home. I would get honey from my grandmother. But since many people write that it is impossible because THC will not dissolve in honey. It's a shame because I'm already dreaming. In principle, you can buy some bars with pot, and I heard that there are quite a bit tasty. But can you imagine, I've never tried it😀 And in what form are you used to consuming marijuana? Smoking or in some delicious edible form?


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

Arnie said:


> Greg, how do you get the propolis to melt into your salve/lotion?


@Arnie, I replicated this video and it works (use the subs if needed):


----------



## Arnie (Jan 30, 2014)

Thanks Greg!!


----------

